# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  information about opticians schooling

## Jayant

Hello Freinds,
                     I am from india i have done my optometrist in india before 12 yrs .just now i am at california ina chino hills city, does anyone have any idea bout any opticians college in california & even i heard that u can do distance study for the opticians also.i don't mind to do the optometry also but i don't have any idea bout scholarship if anybody have any information bout opticians schooling in califonia pls reply me i would really appreciate ur help.
my email id is visionpoint@hotmail.com

----------


## chip anderson

A small clarification.   In some parts of Europe, and maybe Asia Opticians are what optometrist are in the U.S. (Formerly opticians who formed a sub-group who eventually became engineers to examine the eye for spectacles,  now trying to elevate position to something similar to that of dentists for the eye.   Dispensing Opticians are those who measure and dispense eye glasses to the public,  they do not do actual eye exams, or refractions.

Just so you need to clarify if you want to me practicing optometry or opticianry.   Although of late the lines are becoming increasingly blurred between them.

Chip

----------

